# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Hoe strakke benen?

## linsey

haaaaaaaaaaaii.
hoe kom ik van mijn dikke en slappe benen af?
 :Confused: 
ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen.
xx

----------


## dotito

Veel bewegen en sporten 't is te zien wat je er voor over hebt.(en daarbij een beetje op u eten letten)
Bedoel niet echt dieten maar gewoon gezond eten.
fietsen bv dat kost je niets
Aerobic buik/billen/benen 
Of joggen dat is ook goed

Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

Grtjes Do

----------


## Ronald68

Linsey,

Wat bedoel je precies met slappe benen? Gebrek aan kracht of staat de huid niet strak.

----------

